# Bull Fighting in Caldas, 16th of May



## bloakey (Jan 31, 2010)

Is anyone going to the bull fight in Caldas da Rainha on the 16th of May?

As they do not kill the bulls (although I do not like the idea of the gratuitous use of the bandeirilhas) I am going along and then I will adjourn to a local hostelry afterwards.

For those of an inquisitive mind see below for modus operandi a la Portuguese;


Portuguese-style bullfighting - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



In the unlikely event that someone is up for it the first round of beers will be on me.

My next trips out will be cock fighting in Nazaré, dog fighting in the algarve (Katey <sp> Price lookalikes) and throwing Christians to the lions in Fatima.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Always justified as tradition, bullfighting - commonly known as bullfights - are, in fact, one of the most barbaric customs of a minority sector of the Portuguese society and outdated. Behind the supposed bravery of knights bullfighting, the bandoleers, the prongs and the other actors in medieval and degrading spectacle, hiding a sad and ugly reality - the harassment, molestation and rape of bulls and horses, terrified and diminished in their physical capabilities, are forced to participate in a show of blood in which art is violence and torture is culture. 
Where the pain begins 
Animal suffering begins when the Bulls - the main victims of this activity (in addition to horses and cows, and steers when they are still used as babies and young) - after having already lost about 10% of its weight in Livestock journey (which are created and where they are accustomed to a quiet life) to the bullring, due to stress, are kept in stalls until the time of entering the arena, where anguish and fear are increasing. 
Joins this physical suffering, which begins here, not only because animals are conducted with ferrets and bop, but also because, among other methods of preparation are the horns sawed them in cold blood to be tangled (in Portuguese bullfighting, the bulls have their horns even integers and exposed to at least have an opportunity to defend themselves). 
The Panic of bulls in bullfighting 
Upon entering the arena, the bulls will already strongly weakened and injured (due to the horns sawed in cold blood before the bullfight), and terrified. The panic of the bull is so great that I would run this frightening scenario, had this possibility. 
Contrary to what proponents of bullfighting argue, it is possible to observe the expression of fear and confusion where the bulls enter the arena, and that is aggravated torture of bullfighting is accentuated, as the mandrills and the remaining iron ( which can have variable lengths between 8 cm and 30 cm, and have harpoons at the tip, for attaching themselves to the flesh and muscles of the animals, tearing their tissues and causing them suffering a dire, and immediate fevers, plus a marked weakening the loss of litters of blood). 
Horses - The Other Victims of Bullfighting 
If the adult bulls and calves (babies and young people) are victims of bullfighting, the horses are brutalised in this cruel spectacle. In the Portuguese bullfighting, the knights are the common bullfighting bullfighting on horseback, exposing the horse to the advances that the poor bulls try, but in vain, always trying to defend. Riders bullfighting, riding horses, huge spike anchors on the backs of bulls, without being exposed to any danger while trying to dodge the horses themselves, suffering from panic if faced with the bulls, and commonly become injured by the horns and the hits the bulls. 
Furthermore, the use spurs and are extremely aggressive with the horses for pushing them to address the bulls, riders tear the ribs of horses that are severely injured, bleeding considerably. 
The Bullfight in Detail 
Throughout the course of the call to Portuguese bullfight is the "deal" of six bulls, usually. Each bull is bull rider for a bullfighter, which spikes from four to eight long irons with large, sharp harpoons at the tip. Bulls may alternatively be "handled" by a bullfighter on foot, although this is less common in Portuguese bullfighting, who repeatedly pointed mandrills spikes on the back of the bull. Then, it is common to walk into the scene bandoleer, which is even more tiring the bull was febrile, severely weakened, confused and scared. According to the proponents of bullfighting, the show - which consists of nothing other than cruelty against bulls (and horses) - is an art, heritage of Portuguese culture. Is it not rather an act of torture? 
While the bull is brutalised in bullfighting, and while the horse is also a victim of brutalisation, and while the blood of both animals and spot runs the arena in which this deplorable act occurs, not only bullfighters (knights and bullfighting bandoleers) involved this feast of sacrifice of animals - there is an audience that, for a minority that is in Portuguese society appreciates and applauds the violence she witnesses, rejoicing at the suffering barbaric that there is inflicted on animals. 
The Facades and Grab 
After the bullfight, comes the catch. " The prongs, a group of eight individuals who come "take" the bull, are usually considered the most "wild" of those involved in bullfighting, where nothing more than cowardice and wickedness is. The "catch" is to face a bull that has about eight irons riveted on the back, which is severely feverish and has lost several pints of blood, with the "bravery" of eight individuals that attack an animal under these conditions, pulling the pushing him, kicking him and punching him, pulling his tail, finally. 
In bullfighting, the height of the handle, the bull is already virtually unable to stand up evenly, and the bravery of the prongs and the handle is actually an indecent advantage of an animal severely injured. Academic Associations, Charities and the Catholic Church promotes Bullfighting 
The scandal of bullfighting are greater than the fact that the very existence of such a show be allowed by the law of a supposedly civilised country and supported by a public, albeit residual and certainly disturbed. Some academic associations such as Associator Academic DE Coimbra and Oporto Academic Federation, support and organise bullock fighting (bullfights with "bullock fighting", IE, young bulls or not yet fully developed), as the bullock fighting Academic DE Coimbra and others. 
And as if the involvement of associations of university students in this genocide was not already severe enough, the Catholic Church itself, including through the Straits Times, supports and organises bullfights in Portugal. Several private institutions of social solidarity, as the Portuguese League Against Cancer, are also involved in this disgrace. The Holy House of Mercy are the owners of most of the Portuguese bullfight arenas. 
After the Bullfight, Suffering In Curr's 
After the bullfight, with the bullfighting on horseback bullfighting on foot and holding each bull returns to the stalls, horribly injured, with an agonising suffering, which, again in cold blood, you will cut the meat and muscle tissues for you being pulled irons with their harpoons, which were spiked during the bullfight. The pain is indescribable. Both in Portuguese bullfights, bulls are racing or bullock fighting, as in starts, rope bullfights, or even in the sorts of sticks, try to publish and bullfights of death, although illegal, take place in Portugal with the permission of the authorities, the bulls (and horses) are victims of a show features extraordinarily cruel, embarrassing Portugal, being a country where about 3,000 bulls and 100 horses a year are defenceless evil that is bullfighting. 

Me personally, i have learn how to enjoy the show, and in my personal opinion, if you have to do it, the Spanish do the right thing and they kill the bull in the arena, so the animal is saved of several hours of blooding before he gets killed


----------



## Bubbles67 (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't like the idea of watching it myself, but my readers might, so can you PM me with details please.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow John, i'm well impressed. Think I would prefer to feed some christians to
the lions. I have a couple in mind. Problem is their NOT christians. They would probably give the poor lions indigestion, or worse still poison them.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



Mr.Blueskies said:


> Wow John, i'm well impressed. Think I would prefer to feed some christians to
> the lions. I have a couple in mind. Problem is their NOT christians. They would probably give the poor lions indigestion, or worse still poison them.


Hi Mr.Blueskies 

Can i add a none Christian to make the numbers up?


Peterfc 666?


----------



## loonytoon (Feb 11, 2009)

John999 said:


> Joins this physical suffering, which begins here, not only because animals are conducted with ferrets and bop, but also because, among other methods of preparation are the horns sawed them in cold blood to be tangled (in Portuguese bullfighting, the bulls have their horns even integers and exposed to at least have an opportunity to defend themselves).


was this translated by a computer? what have ferrets got to do with it and what is 'bop'?

jeff


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Ferrets are nasty little creatures. Perhaps the matadors put them down their 
trousers for an encore ?
:eyebrows:


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes Pete, you can add her name to the list ! lol


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Yes Pete, you can add her name to the list ! lol


Do you want the lions to bite them, or to run away?


----------

